# Custom & Eco-Friendly Merchandise Bags!



## Corinne (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok so I just got so excited today after printing up 100 of these for my first farmers market in a few weeks... So I thought I'd share! These are paper merchandise bags (no gusset) I bought on Amazon, but U-line has them in bulk for way cheaper. You can get them in white or patterned if you shop around.

Anyway, I printed these on my Epson 34xx (I don't remember the digits, I'm dyslexic with numbers) by cutting a piece of cardstock to go inside, running it through the rear feed, and printing upside down so it would be right side up when I fed the bottom through first (since the top isn't square).

I have larger paper bags with handles for soap, but these are to hold lip balms and smaller things. Let me know what you think! (I blocked out the URLs because my sites are terrible atm)


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 19, 2014)

Great job and a great way to personalize your bags without the expense!  Great idea thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Soapsense (Jul 20, 2014)

Awesome Idea, looks great.


----------



## Claudia (Jul 20, 2014)

Very cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 20, 2014)

Funny you should post this now. I just finished stamping, by hand, a huge stack of bags. I saw on a web site that it was possible to print on paper bags in your printer. Couldn't get it to work with mine. But I didn't have a piece of card stock inserted into the bag, and I didn't use the rear feed, (don't even know if my printer has one), but your success, and the PIA it is to stamp all those bags by hand, is motivating me to try again. I love your bag!!!

P.S. I get mine at Nashville Wraps, nice place to do business.


----------



## AKjulz (Jul 20, 2014)

Wonderful! And I love your name/logo!  I've been playing with my new laser printer and I'm amazed at the types of paper I can feed through that thing.  Definitely need to do some of those smaller bags! Thanks for sharing


----------



## KristaY (Jul 20, 2014)

Beautiful bags! You did an excellent job. They have a very professional look to them. I've been stamping bags by hand too. Yep, serious PIA!


----------



## whiskandbowl (Jul 20, 2014)

This is very cool! I'd like to try this, but I have a curse with printers and really don't want to break this one (seriously, I've killed 3 of them in as many years)


----------



## roseb (Jul 20, 2014)

Love it!  Looks very professional!


----------



## Corinne (Jul 21, 2014)

I thought about buying a stamp and doing it by hand, but the amount of work that would go into that terrifies me... So I decided to try this instead. Took 4 printer jams and 4 ruined bags to finally figure out I should 1) put cardstock in so the bag doesn't crumple and jam and 2) take advantage of the rear feed on thia printer (so the bag doesn't have to "flip" and risk more jamming). We picked up this printer a few weeks ago for around $120 and I am in love with it already. I printed on standard envelope settings to save ink, though it has a high quality setting as well. Once I did all of that, I had almost no problems for the rest of the process aside from one or two pauses when I didn't load the paper right and the printer called me stupid (it's smarter than me so it spit the paper back out and said "load it right before I print on it, dummy").

Thanks for all the nice comments! I really do like how it looks more professional than if I had stamped it, and trying to hand stamp would have been so much more work! Hopefully in the future this thread will come in handy for anyone wanting to do the same thing.

Oh by the way it is an Epson WF 3540. The best feature in my opinion is that rear envelope feed which you can adjust the width on so the paper goes in straight every time, no matter what size!


----------

